# Werbung im Forum



## Gizmo (2 Dezember 2006)

ich habe wegen Ärger mit IQ-F*ght hier Hilfe gesucht und auch gute Hinweise gefunden.
Zu meiner großen Verwunderung finde ich am Ende der Threads zu "IQ-Tests bei IQ-Battle" Google- Werbung mit Links zu IQ-Fight* und Lebenserwartung* .
Schwarzer Humor?


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Werbung im Forum*

Google ist halt einfach = *ut*


----------



## Der Jurist (3 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Werbung im Forum*



Gizmo schrieb:


> ich habe wegen Ärger mit IQ-F*ght hier Hilfe gesucht und auch gute Hinweise gefunden.
> Zu meiner großen Verwunderung finde ich am Ende der Threads zu "IQ-Tests bei IQ-Battle" Google- Werbung mit Links zu IQ-Fight* und Lebenserwartung* .
> Schwarzer Humor?


Google wählt halt geschmackvoll und dezent aus. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Heiko (3 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Werbung im Forum*



Gizmo schrieb:


> ich habe wegen Ärger mit IQ-F*ght hier Hilfe gesucht und auch gute Hinweise gefunden.
> Zu meiner großen Verwunderung finde ich am Ende der Threads zu "IQ-Tests bei IQ-Battle" Google- Werbung mit Links zu IQ-Fight* und Lebenserwartung* .
> Schwarzer Humor?


Wenn mir/uns solche Werbung auffällt, dann sperren wir diese bei Google AdSense. Leider kann man da nicht im vornherein sperren, sondern nur reagieren. Zum Sperren brauche ich den gesamten Google-Link, nicht nur die Zieladresse (sonst wärs ja einfach).


----------



## technofreak (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Werbung im Forum*

Die betreffenden  Domains wurden kurze Zeit später gesperrt und werden  nicht 
mehr als Werbung eingeblendet


----------

